# Full spectrum lighting



## S1m0n (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, I recently got a full spectrum light with 8w bulb. My problem is the more info I read on it regarding how long to leave it on the more confused I get. The article here on the forum when you follow the link seems to say just one to two hours. The manufacturer recommends leaving it on all day. So hoping to get some info from anyone here using it.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

1-2 hours is correct for a budgie.


----------



## S1m0n (Mar 22, 2011)

Therm said:


> 1-2 hours is correct for a budgie.


Thanks I'm glad I checked then I emailed the manufacturer and they said all day. Unfortunately the way our apartment is located it's not very light especially in winter. So is middle the day best? Maybe 1pm till 3pm?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would definitely not recommend using it for more than 1 hour a day. 
Using the Full-Spectrum light for too long can cause your budgies to go into a perpetual molt as may cause other health issues.

Using it mid-day will be fine. 

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/86742-full-spectrum-lighting.html

*


----------



## S1m0n (Mar 22, 2011)

FaeryBee said:


> *I would definitely not recommend using it for more than 1 hour a day.
> Using the Full-Spectrum light for too long can cause your budgies to go into a perpetual molt as may cause other health issues.
> 
> Using it mid-day will be fine.
> ...


Thx for the info. I'll keep it to an hour then, so I'm assuming it is still considered beneficial to use this if kept to an hour in that it can boost vitamin D? Eva certainly seems happy when it's on, she is in a moult at the moment.


----------



## S1m0n (Mar 22, 2011)

Just as a matter of interest this is what I got from the manufacturer. Bit worrying that they don't know correct use of their own products.

"HI Simon

No problem

The reflected lamp should be 8-10" from the lamp to the birds head when seated on the topmost perch

The lamp should be illuminated for a full photoperiod each day.

You may choose 8am to 7 or 8 pm with an hours break midday or any variation of that

Change the lamp itself once a year to be sure of UV-B projection even if visible light is still produced

I do hope that this helps

John Courteney-Smith MRSB
Arcadia Reptile; Head of Science and Innovation."


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I believe they are giving you information for reptiles, not for budgies.

Full Spectrum Lighting for 1 hour per day is sufficient for budgies' Vitamin D production.

Best wishes!*


----------



## S1m0n (Mar 22, 2011)

FaeryBee said:


> *I believe they are giving you information for reptiles, not for budgies.
> 
> Full Spectrum Lighting for 1 hour per day is sufficient for budgies' Vitamin D production.
> 
> Best wishes!*


Yes that's what I'm going to do 1 hour. I made it clear I was asking for a budgie and the light is made for birds, why the reptile section of the company are responsible for it I'm not sure. But clearly they are giving out wrong information as to usage.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sounds like you have a good plan at this point! :thumbup:*


----------

